# I'm 225 pounds now. 8 years ago I was 125.



## Kizzume (Jun 20, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Coop (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool! I weight around the same range! I'm like 229/230.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

nice septum piercing! Rarr!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 22, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> nice septum piercing! Rarr!



Isn't the BHM/FFA forum more the area for this, or am I mistaken? <<;

What is a septum anyway? o.0


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Isn't the BHM/FFA forum more the area for this, or am I mistaken? <<;
> 
> What is a septum anyway? o.0



Hmm, maybe it should get moved over there. Its a shame these pictures haven't gotten an appropriate response!

The septum is the skin making up your nostrils this fine man has pierced with the half ring.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 22, 2006)

You _could_ look at the picture and see what he has pierced that you don't know the name for, but I can guess that wouldn't be too much fun for you so I'll just tell you: It's the thing that seperates your nostrils.

[edit]
drat! too slow.
[/edit]


----------



## Kizzume (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm at 231 now.


----------



## Kizzume (Jul 6, 2006)

Can someone please move this thread to BHM/FFA? I didn't realize that was the more appropriate place--I figured, this is the Weight Board, but I've seen a lot of threads like this one in BHM/FFA...


----------

